# JBJ Nano 180: Half Moon Biotope



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

Might be kinda neat I think. Not much stock light, though. Only $99 for the tank/light/filter/hood.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

WOW. 2 of those back to back looks awesome


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

it looks pretty cool, it should work for a low tech tank.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

too bad that light wont do a thing.


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

haha, someone should get 2 and modify the lighting, then make one side freshwater and the other saltwater.


----------



## Stevie D (Jul 16, 2008)

If you make a nice DIY LED lighting system for that thank it will do just fine for freshwater planted or nano-reef! Like the idea of saltwater reef/planted tank using 2 displays.

Stevie D


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

imagine having a nano reef tank and a planted tank back to back.. would be kickass


----------



## Jack Gilvey (Jun 16, 2008)

I wonder how one of these would do if it'd fit:

http://www.petsolutions.com/12-Powerbrite-LED-Lighting-Systems+I42901643.aspx

Probably kinda "spotlighty", but maybe decent coverage near the bottom. No idea if it'd be enough for anything, never used LED myself.

And, yeah, I've been thinking matching reef/planted 180's on my desk.


----------

